# First vaper reported dead after mysterious lung disease



## RainstormZA

*First vaper reported dead after mysterious lung disease*

The first person has died after being hospitalized from what appears to be an unknown lung illness linked to vaping. 193 people have been struck with similar symptoms between June 28th and today, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).

The pain has been especially acute in Illinois, where the number of e-cigarette users who were hospitalized for lung symptoms doubled over the last week. Right now, 22 people have been hospitalized; 12 more people’s cases are being reviewed.

It’s not yet clear whether the symptoms associated with the hospitalizations are from a single illness. In Illinois, the people who are being hospitalized are relatively young: between the ages of 17 and 38. Symptoms include being short of breath or having difficulty breathing, according to the CDC. Some patients said they had chest pain before being hospitalized. Others experienced vomiting, diarrhea, and fatigue.

“We must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous”
The cause is unknown, though CDC officials say it’s unlikely that a virus or bacteria is the culprit. No one has identified any particular product that might be sickening people, either. The CDC is urging doctors to report any unexplained cases of lung illnesses that might be linked to vaping, along with information about what products their patients are using. The CDC, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, and state public health officials are investigating the unexplained lung disease.

“The severity of illness people are experiencing is alarming and we must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous,” said Ngozi Ezike, director of the Illinois Department of Public Health, in a statement.

Source: https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/...14B8r6LY9rsGXnTO07EcIXC81mQTxEiE78vdjLsYi5k4s

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

To be honest, these type of articles are starting to annoy me now, specially in the FB comments.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Raindance

Ok, so we have no clue what caused this but have to warn people about the dangers of vaping... Has the world gone nuts?!

(That is a rhetorical question by the way.)

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

"The American Vaping Association issued a statement saying in part, "the evidence continues to point to street-bought vaping cartridges *containing THC or synthetic drugs* as being the cause of these illnesses.”"

https://www.theindychannel.com/news...g-on-vaping-cdc-investigates-cases-across-u-s

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr. B

RainstormZA said:


> *First vaper reported dead after mysterious lung disease*
> 
> The first person has died after being hospitalized from what appears to be an unknown lung illness linked to vaping. 193 people have been struck with similar symptoms between June 28th and today, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
> 
> The pain has been especially acute in Illinois, where the number of e-cigarette users who were hospitalized for lung symptoms doubled over the last week. Right now, 22 people have been hospitalized; 12 more people’s cases are being reviewed.
> 
> It’s not yet clear whether the symptoms associated with the hospitalizations are from a single illness. In Illinois, the people who are being hospitalized are relatively young: between the ages of 17 and 38. Symptoms include being short of breath or having difficulty breathing, according to the CDC. Some patients said they had chest pain before being hospitalized. Others experienced vomiting, diarrhea, and fatigue.
> 
> “We must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous”
> The cause is unknown, though CDC officials say it’s unlikely that a virus or bacteria is the culprit. No one has identified any particular product that might be sickening people, either. The CDC is urging doctors to report any unexplained cases of lung illnesses that might be linked to vaping, along with information about what products their patients are using. The CDC, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, and state public health officials are investigating the unexplained lung disease.
> 
> “The severity of illness people are experiencing is alarming and we must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous,” said Ngozi Ezike, director of the Illinois Department of Public Health, in a statement.
> 
> Source: https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/...14B8r6LY9rsGXnTO07EcIXC81mQTxEiE78vdjLsYi5k4s


My wife told me about this yesterday.

_"You should stop vaping! 22 people in USA died because of vaping!"_

This is the kind of reaction people have when they misread articles and headlines

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> "The American Vaping Association issued a statement saying in part, "the evidence continues to point to street-bought vaping cartridges *containing THC or synthetic drugs* as being the cause of these illnesses.”"
> 
> https://www.theindychannel.com/news...g-on-vaping-cdc-investigates-cases-across-u-s


Synthetic alternatives have proven to cause issues.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

in Afrikaans..Pop stront, soos my oorle Pa sou se.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

People on this forum reported similar symtoms with high nic vaping?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

S


RainstormZA said:


> *First vaper reported dead after mysterious lung disease*
> 
> The first person has died after being hospitalized from what appears to be an unknown lung illness linked to vaping. 193 people have been struck with similar symptoms between June 28th and today, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
> 
> The pain has been especially acute in Illinois, where the number of e-cigarette users who were hospitalized for lung symptoms doubled over the last week. Right now, 22 people have been hospitalized; 12 more people’s cases are being reviewed.
> 
> It’s not yet clear whether the symptoms associated with the hospitalizations are from a single illness. In Illinois, the people who are being hospitalized are relatively young: between the ages of 17 and 38. Symptoms include being short of breath or having difficulty breathing, according to the CDC. Some patients said they had chest pain before being hospitalized. Others experienced vomiting, diarrhea, and fatigue.
> 
> “We must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous”
> The cause is unknown, though CDC officials say it’s unlikely that a virus or bacteria is the culprit. No one has identified any particular product that might be sickening people, either. The CDC is urging doctors to report any unexplained cases of lung illnesses that might be linked to vaping, along with information about what products their patients are using. The CDC, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, and state public health officials are investigating the unexplained lung disease.
> 
> “The severity of illness people are experiencing is alarming and we must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous,” said Ngozi Ezike, director of the Illinois Department of Public Health, in a statement.
> 
> Source: https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/...14B8r6LY9rsGXnTO07EcIXC81mQTxEiE78vdjLsYi5k4s


Shame , my heart goes out to those poor people [sic]
how many ppl died in JOHANNESBURG due to robbery and crime in the same time ?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 175871


Oh pooh, here's a doggy bag for that, use it. LOL

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SparkySA

RainstormZA said:


> *First vaper reported dead after mysterious lung disease*
> 
> The first person has died after being hospitalized from what appears to be an unknown lung illness linked to vaping. 193 people have been struck with similar symptoms between June 28th and today, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
> 
> The pain has been especially acute in Illinois, where the number of e-cigarette users who were hospitalized for lung symptoms doubled over the last week. Right now, 22 people have been hospitalized; 12 more people’s cases are being reviewed.
> 
> It’s not yet clear whether the symptoms associated with the hospitalizations are from a single illness. In Illinois, the people who are being hospitalized are relatively young: between the ages of 17 and 38. Symptoms include being short of breath or having difficulty breathing, according to the CDC. Some patients said they had chest pain before being hospitalized. Others experienced vomiting, diarrhea, and fatigue.
> 
> “We must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous”
> The cause is unknown, though CDC officials say it’s unlikely that a virus or bacteria is the culprit. No one has identified any particular product that might be sickening people, either. The CDC is urging doctors to report any unexplained cases of lung illnesses that might be linked to vaping, along with information about what products their patients are using. The CDC, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, and state public health officials are investigating the unexplained lung disease.
> 
> “The severity of illness people are experiencing is alarming and we must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous,” said Ngozi Ezike, director of the Illinois Department of Public Health, in a statement.
> 
> Source: https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/...14B8r6LY9rsGXnTO07EcIXC81mQTxEiE78vdjLsYi5k4s


They must be vaping deep dish pizzas and glass I'm pretty sure of it, since I started vaping with the pretend cigarette with the red glowing tip when you pull on it, the one with the dodgy cartridge here are my simptomes

1. Smoking less cigarettes per day
2. No sinus or coughing 
3. Passing my annual medical exam
4. Buying better mods and making my own sauce

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## SparkySA

RainstormZA said:


> *First vaper reported dead after mysterious lung disease*
> 
> The first person has died after being hospitalized from what appears to be an unknown lung illness linked to vaping. 193 people have been struck with similar symptoms between June 28th and today, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
> 
> The pain has been especially acute in Illinois, where the number of e-cigarette users who were hospitalized for lung symptoms doubled over the last week. Right now, 22 people have been hospitalized; 12 more people’s cases are being reviewed.
> 
> It’s not yet clear whether the symptoms associated with the hospitalizations are from a single illness. In Illinois, the people who are being hospitalized are relatively young: between the ages of 17 and 38. Symptoms include being short of breath or having difficulty breathing, according to the CDC. Some patients said they had chest pain before being hospitalized. Others experienced vomiting, diarrhea, and fatigue.
> 
> “We must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous”
> The cause is unknown, though CDC officials say it’s unlikely that a virus or bacteria is the culprit. No one has identified any particular product that might be sickening people, either. The CDC is urging doctors to report any unexplained cases of lung illnesses that might be linked to vaping, along with information about what products their patients are using. The CDC, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, and state public health officials are investigating the unexplained lung disease.
> 
> “The severity of illness people are experiencing is alarming and we must get the word out that using e-cigarettes and vaping can be dangerous,” said Ngozi Ezike, director of the Illinois Department of Public Health, in a statement.
> 
> Source: https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/...14B8r6LY9rsGXnTO07EcIXC81mQTxEiE78vdjLsYi5k4s


This has to be a drug related thing, I read somewhere some idiots vape mdma and meth to conceal the usage, DO NOT put wierd stuff in your vape, that's why common sense does not need labels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Amir

Not sure if this helps or contributes in anyway but I've been a vaper for 8 years now (maybe even 9) if you count the year I discovered e-cigs and used them alongside analogues. I've had zero vape related health issues in this entire time. In fact, the frequency of non-vape related illness has even decreased. My immune system is stronger, my lung capacity is better, I run faster, swim longer and enjoy various other sporting activities due to higher endurance levels. Obviously there is a degree of practice that plays a role in endurance but my point is that the hinderance to progress is non-existent. 

Vaping changed my life for the better. I breathe better, I feel stronger, I taste and smell really well... My sinuses don't bother me anymore and my blood circulation is much better too. 

The problem lies in sub-par juices (cartomizers etc) as well as synthetic substances being added to vape juice. This is compounded by the unregulated juice market where we simply rely on the integrity of the juice makers.

In essence, this is a USA problem related to USA vapers who make use of THC and synthetic drugs. This issue did not exist prior to the inception of THC juice. It's also unheard of in other countries. We now have drug dealers making e-juice and compromising the integrity of the 'straight' guys.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Halfdaft

This is the truest form of misinformation, they were vaping illicit THC cartridges, which is a very popular way of getting high in legal states in the US. What they were vaping was untested and unregulated, the narrative that they were just vaping is so frustratingly incorrect.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Hooked

The problem is the %&$@$ media with their attention-getting headlines.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Cor

You know the funny thing is for years people have died from smokeing like but loads and now that 1 person died of "vaping" but the facts point that they used vape related drugs now the whole world craps their pants this just points how stupid and how idioatic the human race can be!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## Daniel

Grimm Green spoke about this fake news on his recent Podcast : Here's the timestamped link 

Also Go read up , educate yourself and above all use those grey matter between your ears  Only buy from reputable vendors :

Rolling stone report https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/...
BBC article https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-m...
Dank Vapes https://www.inverse.com/article/58581...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/04/health/vaping-death-lung.html

A second death due to THC vaping devices.

This is not just bad for vaping but the marijuana industry too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster

Dr Farsalinos just released a new article

http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/2019/274-us-lung

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> Dr Farsalinos just released a new article
> 
> http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/2019/274-us-lung



Thanks for sharing that @Arthster

Dr Farsalinos always has a great way of explaining these things in an easy to understand way. And he knows his subject matter extremely well.

I recommend reading this article

Here is his final concluding paragraph:

*In conclusion, from an epidemiological perspective, the current situation with cases of acute respiratory failure reported in the US, is extremely unlikely (I would say, certainly not) attributed to products that have been available in the worldwide market for years and have been used by millions of consumers. The exact cause for these conditions should be urgently determined, and the emotional, irrational hysteria against e-cigarettes (in general) needs to stop as soon as possible. *

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arthster

Bottom line is if you have a vape and you fill the tank with 70%Jic and 30% Jay's fluid. Who is to blame when your lungs fall out your nought? 

This doesn't just goes for the media coverage regarding this. I am now referring to media coverage in general, so if someone from a media house happens to read this please read what I am about to say carefully and pay close attention to what exactly i am saying

*Stop skewing headlines and stories to make a sales target. Stop this sensationalization of everything. Stop drawing your own conclusions. 

Research your stories, Get the fact, Speak to both sides of the story and get to know where both parties are coming from

Stop adapting what people are saying to make it sound that what they have said means something different

stop scare tactics 

YOU as the media have a responsibility to **all** parties involved to be unbiased, trufull and transparent. *

*Start acting responsibly. 
*

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Very well said @Arthster

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Arthster said:


> Bottom line is if you have a vape and you fill the tank with 70%Jic and 30% Jay's fluid. Who is to blame when your lungs fall out your nought?
> 
> This doesn't just goes for the media coverage regarding this. I am now referring to media coverage in general, so if someone from a media house happens to read this please read what I am about to say carefully and pay close attention to what exactly i am saying
> 
> *Stop skewing headlines and stories to make a sales target. Stop this sensationalization of everything. Stop drawing your own conclusions.
> 
> Research your stories, Get the fact, Speak to both sides of the story and get to know where both parties are coming from
> 
> Stop adapting what people are saying to make it sound that what they have said means something different
> 
> stop scare tactics
> 
> YOU as the media have a responsibility to **all** parties involved to be unbiased, trufull and transparent. *
> 
> *Start acting responsibly. *


 I agree @Arthster 

Unfortunately there seem to be very few actual investigative journalists around these days. Most articles are copy and paste hacks from unsubstantiated sources, used as click bait, and to fill news feeds.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

And kakaranda joins the choir as well...

At least 5 now? Thats pushing it a bit.

https://www.jacarandafm.com/news/news/least-five-dead-us-vaping-related-lung-disease/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Watching the news this morning in the UK I was disappointed to hear that the NHS has issued a warning that all vapers should immediately cease vaping after FOUR VAPING RELATED DEATHS. No explanation given.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stillwaters

Now this is one young lady that's brave enough to tell the truth. Just wish journalists could be as responsible and honest

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



To this girl... 

I don't know who you are but i thank you for being honest and brave enough to set the record strait. I hope you have a quick recovery.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Amir - I saw that same photo on Twitter earlier today - but the message on her little poster was very different - I can't recall the exact wording but it said something along the lines of "Going to start and anti-vaping campaign"

I wonder if the photoshoppers have gone to town with that photo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Asterix

Silver said:


> @Amir - I saw that same photo on Twitter earlier today - but the message on her little poster was very different - I can't recall the exact wording but it said something along the lines of "Going to start and anti-vaping campaign"
> 
> I wonder if the photoshoppers have gone to town with that photo


I agree. Can’t trust many of these posts now... on either side of the fence. 

There is also the one circulating of the young lad in ICU, but “icu nurses” claim the drips, blood pressure cuff, feeding tubes etc are incorrectly placed. Who knows...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Seems no one is being honest and open here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

https://maroelamedia.co.za/nuus/wereld/5-dood-honderde-pasiente-verbind-met-e-sigarette/

Another one claiming 5.

This article you can comment on. You guys know what to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

This is totally a horse of a different colour , it's related to unregulated dope and not the general concept of vaping and items/juice from a legit outlet.
This dead guys were smoking weed [ and all the other crap in there] and not Paulie's coffee cake . Ignorance is bliss but actually ignorance is no excuse for being stupid , how many articles must be written with misinformation
and no research ,before they will realize vaping is not the enemy here but stupidity .
rant over

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> @Amir - I saw that same photo on Twitter earlier today - but the message on her little poster was very different - I can't recall the exact wording but it said something along the lines of "Going to start and anti-vaping campaign"
> 
> I wonder if the photoshoppers have gone to town with that photo


It is photoshopped, I can see it as clear as day and light. Plus asking for more instagram followers is just not on either.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Amir

RainstormZA said:


> It is photoshopped, I can see it as clear as day and light. Plus asking for more instagram followers is just not on either.



Forwarded as received. Might have been a bit inappropriate for the Giggles thread though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Asterix said:


> I agree @Arthster
> 
> Unfortunately there seem to be very few actual investigative journalists around these days. Most articles are copy and paste hacks from unsubstantiated sources, used as click bait, and to fill news feeds.



Carte Blanche needs to go to the USA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Watching the news this morning in the UK I was disappointed to hear that the NHS has issued a warning that all vapers should immediately cease vaping after FOUR VAPING RELATED DEATHS. No explanation given.



Oh no.... and the UK is pro-vaping, so how will other countries who are anti-vaping react?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Yesterday MyBB also ran an article about this.

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/science/319193-cdc-warns-against-vaping-as-vape-lung-spreads.html

Somebody on IAVA found the reporter's facebook profile.

https://www.facebook.com/mckanej

I dropped him a small pm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB

Adephi said:


> Somebody on IAVA found the reporter's facebook profile.



I wouldn't advocate contacting reporters directly. The article allows public comments, that is the place to have our say. It was an innocuous article that merely repeats what the US media are saying about the issue, I don't see any malice in it. Message-bombing the journo on FB will lower his estimation of the vaping community, not raise it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

https://www.aljazeera.com/ajimpact/...ng-deaths-illnesses-rise-190910015919760.html


----------



## Hooked

It's only in the USA where these instances of lung disease and death therefrom are occurring. Just saying ...


----------



## RichJB

They think they've found the source: Wisconsin man accused in illegal vaping cartridge scheme.



> New York state has focused its investigation on an ingredient called Vitamin E acetate, which has been used to thicken marijuana vape juice but is considered dangerous if heated and inhaled.



Two words, my dude: vegetable glycerin.

This story doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. They say he's been making cartridges since Jan 2018, yet people are only becoming ill now? He must have changed something in his latest batch. Maybe he only started using vitamin E acetate now?

Also important:



> Health officials have warned against buying counterfeit vaping cartridges. It’s unknown if the Wisconsin operation has been linked to any illnesses.



So this may not be the culprit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Anyone see the article n Netwerk24?


----------



## lesvaches

and in completely unrelated news:
*BAT plans 2,300 job cuts as tobacco companies face pressure*
https://www.thestar.com.my/business...0-job-cuts-as-tobacco-companies-face-pressure


----------



## Scissorhands

Don't know if this has been mentioned.

Black market cannabis, especially concentrates have ALWAYS had a hit or miss reputation.

- poor solvents (iso, methanol, butane ect.)
- poor purging practices
- pesticides ( from neem to blue death)
- mold (easy to conceal its presence in concentrates)

Sin tax on weed is fuelling the black market in legal states

I wouldn't be surprised if the deaths are all related to mold/pesticides/dodgy solvents


----------

